# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Prueba del yodo 2.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches como el titulo indica esta es la segunda prueba del yodo con respecto al almidón.
Las Primeras fotos son de la no reacción del agua destilada y el yodo por lo tanto no cambia de color. 

Agua destilada.



Agua destilada con yodo.



El agua como forma de vida en cualquiera de sus vertientes.
Seguirá.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (29-dic-2016),Jonasino (30-dic-2016),Los terrines (29-dic-2016),willi (03-ene-2017)

----------


## HUESITO

A ver como te sale la comida ???  :Confused:  :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (29-dic-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches y Feliz año Nuevo.
Sigo que nunca es mal día para la ciencia  :Smile: 

He comprado un compuesto para la floculacion de tratamiento de agua a base de almidón y he comprobado que realmente llevaba ese compuesto.
La primera foto es el cuentagotas con la dilución yodada.



Esta segunda foto es la reacción del cambio de color del yodo con el almidón. 



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (01-ene-2017),Jonasino (02-ene-2017),willi (03-ene-2017)

----------

